# Rare Excelsior



## the tinker (Jan 22, 2015)

A collector can wait a lifetime for a bike like this


----------



## rigid76 (Jan 22, 2015)

What a trip, very cool!  I'm bow legged just enough I could probably ride that bike.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 22, 2015)

Amazing find.love the dual exhaust,and the speedo setup is wild.
Congrats on the score.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 22, 2015)

Congrats on the ingenuity of Tinker!


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 22, 2015)

B.S. Aplenty? LOL

Darcie


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 22, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> B.S. Aplenty? LOL
> 
> Darcie




Was thinking the same thing.  Is this real, or B.S. Aplenty.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 22, 2015)

That is totally rad!


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 22, 2015)

The Balloonatic thinks the Tinker is funny, and now the Tinker is truly a balloonatic as well.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 22, 2015)

wait a minute, I just contacted the real owners: B.S. Often in Siam Missouri  and they said you'd photoshoped their bike!


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 23, 2015)

rigid76 said:


> What a trip, very cool!  I'm bow legged just enough I could probably ride that bike.




Man I just coffee-spewed my computer screen reading that one.


----------



## jkent (Jan 23, 2015)

Looks awful cheesy and cheaply done to be real. You say "This original Schwinn Excelsior was built as a promotional bike for the Hudson Motor Car Company."
Built By whom? I think the copper exhaust just looks really cheap.
I do like the Hanging tank Schwinn 
Do you have any documentation on this promotional bike as to who built it?
JKent


----------



## rickyd (Jan 23, 2015)

Classic example of a stolen design hence the J C Higgins bike with pipes painted on tank. Rick


----------



## mruiz (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice, I think the pipes are welded to the frame? Am i seeing right?


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 23, 2015)

I took it as he's joking around.... His name in Tinker, so I wouldn't be surprised if he liked to "tinker" on things...this bike included. This line gives it away to me.

"Purchased from the widow of Schwinn collector B. S. Aplenty"


----------



## oskisan (Jan 23, 2015)

What is with those exhaust pipes... Man, dont tell me someone welded on those exhaust pipes... Ugh!

Ken


----------



## fattyre (Jan 23, 2015)

Those exhaust pipes are copper.  Copper can't be welded.  There most likely brazed.  As long as someone didn't use a drill and screws, not really that much harm.  

 I'd like to know where that Hudson piece came from.  Looks like it goes on the trunk.  I'd bet that lense is for a license plate light.  

If this bike is rideable, its kinda cool.  If its not rideable, its really dumb.  Bikes are meant to be ridden!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 23, 2015)

Funny....that's a BC frame and fenders.... cool motorbike tank but not right for that frame...


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 23, 2015)

obi-wan schwinnobi said:


> funny....that's a bc frame and fenders.... Cool motorbike tank but not right for that frame...




:d

 

:d


----------



## chitown (Jan 23, 2015)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> ...cool motorbike tank but not right for that frame...




Not even the right material either...

Tinker,

You have to be sure to use the most sarcastic font available for posts such as the one starting this thread. This is the "comic sans" font. By using a font such as this you will be able to hint at a less then serious tone whilst still achieving the goal of taking us on an imaginary journey to a farcical place of Hudsons marrying into the Schwinn family and producing such wild offspring.

btw I like the build... almost as much as the story.

Chris


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 23, 2015)

*Really?*

I can't believe that anyone would do this to a perfectly nice bike. If you removed the copper plumbing and the 1960s Desk Clock, it might be salvageable .
This post should either be deleted or moved to a "Joke " forum. Perhaps they would like this over at Rat Rod Bikes.
I can't look at the pictures any longer, I feel ill.

PS...I'm thinking of nailing cedar shingles to my 1939 Elgin Twin bar to promote a roofing & siding company.


----------



## chitown (Jan 23, 2015)

Wayne Adam said:


> I can't believe that anyone would do this to a perfectly nice bike.




It's ok, I think the bike is just fine. Tinker, make sure to put at the bottom of threads like this one in #1 size font and choose "Courier New" font to infer a message to the reader...

Something like this:

No bikes were harmed in the making of this build. The parts you see are cosmetic and removable.  If you are offended by this please refrain from comment unless the offense is so great that you wish to have the post removed.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jan 23, 2015)

My two cents
I appears to me that the Hudson piece clamped to the cross bar is the rear trunk emblem above the licence  plate  of the Hudson Hornet  maybe a 1953and I said maybe   It also appears to cover over those hose clamps are the Monark fender birds  maybe a 1953 super deluxe  I said may be  It is off center to the bars   I  truly   don't no what to say about the copper exhust pipes   never seen anything like it  The clock leads me to believe this was a desk clock with a beautiful Hudson emblem  He or she really got my intrest in something not even I would do  At any rate  TO EACH HIS OWN   JUST RIDE IT   All the best   RUDY CONTRATTI  FAIRFAX CALIF


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 23, 2015)

Insane with all those extra goodies someone added to a fine looking bicycle. Cocaine must be a hell of a drug!


----------



## the tinker (Jan 24, 2015)

gone


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Jan 24, 2015)

Good thing you cleared _that_ up tink !

Calm and tranquility can now return to the world of Schwinn

NO VINTAGE SCHWINN WAS PERMANENTLY DISFIGURED IN THE MAKING OF THIS HOSTAGE PHOTO OP THREAD

PAP
.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 24, 2015)

the tinker said:


> I want to thank CHI Town and you other folks for helping me out here, and coming to my rescue.It appears that someone thinks I did not do the work on this bike myself, or that it is  not my bike at all, or that I am intentionaly mis leading folks with this bike.
> I took two photos  with todays paper attached(Ernie Banks passed, god bless him and all Cubs fans!)  Its mine, for at least 5 years.   It is a SCHWINN ,its in the right post, what more can I say than have a nice day.




*Have a Nice Day Tink !

*








(fordsnake)


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 24, 2015)

Wow Tink was just having a little fun here. Some of you people are really getting Butt Hurt here. Let the guy have a little fun. No damage done to the bike.
Keep up the creativeness Tink.
Frank


----------



## olderthandirt (Jan 24, 2015)

remember these important  rules ,white smoke out the exhaust means you have coolant being introduced into the combustion chamber ,black smoke means fuel ratio too hi check for a rag in the carb or may need adjustment ,blue smoke means oil entering the combustion chamber ,worn rings scored cylinder wall or piston damage ,or you have eaten too much olive oil on your salad and excess oil is being set on fire in the combustion chamber or down below


----------



## schwinnderella (Jan 24, 2015)

Tank is made of wood!


----------

